# 1500 Points Empire to 2400



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so I have 350ish points to spend and I am a little stuck with what to take (plus trying to help out a new member with posting) so out of the options below what would you suggest

3 Cannons
30 Greatswords with Full Command
Steam Tank 
Other (please Suggest)


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

What have currently got in the list? Would greatly help.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry like i said trying to help someone post a poll so thought i'd do one myself.

General, Dawn armour, Holic Relic
Wizard Lord 

BSB, AoMI
2 X Warrior Priests with Heavy Armour and Great Weapon

23 Swordsmen, full command 
10 Handgunners
10 Handgunners

20 Swordsmen, full command
10 Handgunners
10 Handgunners

20 Swordsmen, full command
10 Handgunners
10 Handgunners

3 x Mortar

2 x 25 Flagellants


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

For your list I would be more tempted by a single Cannon and just 20x greatswords with command.

With the spare poi Ts give the greatswords either flaming attacks or plus 1 leadership.

Give the wizard lore of life or beasts to augment your current troops.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Best choice for balance here is two Cannon...then add something to the wiz lord.

Get rid of the detachments... they are no longer worthy.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

But I love my detachments


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Couldn't disagree more on detachments. But everyone to their own.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

teh detachment system is one of the reasons I started collecting empire, plus with the swordsmen it makes my 'gunline' army last a little longer with carefull planning and arranging 'clipping' charges hehe short sighted opponents


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

And the fact you can flank charge an enemy in their own turn. What is so bad about that? Nothing I must say.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

exactly we might not have better, troops, magic users, equipment then other races but we work together the best!!!

plus 40 greatswords in the front with 20 swords in each flank is pretty nasty and negates ranks for a long long time


----------

